# 1997 Altima GXE



## GMath7 (Feb 20, 2011)

I am having problems with my 1997 Altima going into gear , it's a 5 speed. At first it was hard going into gear then it would go into certain gears then it would only go into reverse but it would go forward. Now I can go into 5th 3rd and reverse. any ideas? I already have changed the linkage from the shifting lever to the transaxle.


----------

